# ONE OF FOUR: CHOOSE



## Ley (Feb 13, 2012)

Just fill in the poll. I am curious. 
Poll isn't working or idunno how to do it. ANYWAYS. Yeah, which of the four do you like? 

Legend of Zelda
Super Mario Brothers
Donkey Kong
Mortal Kombat


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 13, 2012)

Zeldurr

I don't like the rest at all.


----------



## Carnie (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't really like...any of them actually :I


----------



## Bernad (Feb 13, 2012)

I like all of them. D:
Unable to choose which is better since I love them so much.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd think this should be in Three Frags Left, but I've been wrong before.

Either way, if we're talking classics here, then Super Mario Brothers.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck this poll.

Half-Life bitches.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck Nintendo, fuck their consoles, and fuck their games. 

Mortal Kombat all the way I guess.


----------



## Kapherdel (Feb 13, 2012)

I think they are all good games, but I had to vote Zelda.  I've played them all, some more than others (I've only played so much mortal kombat and donkey kong) and it honestly it hard to pick just one.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 13, 2012)

zeru zeru - zeruda no dentsetsu

edit: why is this in off-topic?


----------



## eversleep (Feb 13, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Fuck Nintendo, fuck their consoles, and fuck their games.
> 
> Mortal Kombat all the way I guess.


Lol an anti-nintendofag.

Um I'll say Mario.


----------



## Teal (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend of Zelda
Super Mario Brothers
Donkey Kong
Mortal Kombat 

Pokemon


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 13, 2012)

Clicking* all* the options because I can.

My answer would've been Zelda anyway.



Spatel said:


> Fuck Nintendo, fuck their consoles, and fuck their games.
> 
> Mortal Kombat all the way I guess.



At least Nintendo's games play better on console than they would on a PC.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2012)

_RINKU_,_ SAVE ZERUDA AN ZA WAURDO!_ _ZOLA WILL HELP!_
Also, I AM ERROR.

Yup, Zelda as a definite first, DK coming in a close second. Never was very fond of the other two, but both had their moments.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not really familiar with DK or MK on a gameplay level, and I fucking hate Mario. Zelda's really good though.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2012)

There isn't one person yet who likes Donkey Kong exclusively.


----------



## Cult (Feb 13, 2012)

LoZ and SMB


----------



## Conker (Feb 13, 2012)

This is really hard if I exclude Donkey Kong. 

I'm so burned out on Zelda from Skyward Sword that the thought of playing another Zelda game anytime within the next two years bothers me. Mario is nice, but I haven't given a shit about him in a long time. I like both series more than Mortal Kombat though, so I'd rather not pick that.

I DUNNO WHAT TO DO


----------



## Cult (Feb 13, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Fuck Nintendo, fuck their consoles, and fuck their games.
> 
> Mortal Kombat all the way I guess.



Wow, fanboy much?


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 13, 2012)

Zelda. I'm cool with the rest, but Zelda is a series I do dedicate my time to.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> Wow, fanboy much?


  I have only ever bought Nintendo hardware. It is true. Though I suspect those days are over, as I am clearly not their target audience anymore.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 13, 2012)

why is mortal kombat semi-just randomally on there? why not like metriod or star fox?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2012)

Zelda.  Mario is a close second.  But METROID would have been the best.


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2012)

I need 13 moar vooootessssss


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 14, 2012)

Zelda wins. 

But I like all 4.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't really played any of them.
Gonna vote for Mortal combat though, since it's similar to tekken


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

The only one I've played is Mortal Kombat.

But If I'd been given time to memorize the attack combos I might like it a little more.

So I'll vote for that.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally I don't like any of the newer games of these 4 series. So I would have to go for Donkey Kong, have some fucking awesome memories of playing Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 14, 2012)

I like em all  tho Zelda is my fav among these.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 14, 2012)

Come on fellas! Should _COD_be the best game out there? I mean, check out that realism! And that amazing gameplay!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

Zelda.

Mortal Kombat is very sluggish and awful.

Mario has alot good games (World 1, Land 1/2, Galaxy 1 .ect)

Donkey Kong has the Donkey Kong Country games.

Sooooo, Mario is the only one to give Zelda a run for it's money?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2012)

I picked Mario because it taught me how to curse in creative ways.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

HAXX said:


> Come on fellas! Should _COD_be the best game out there? I mean, check out that realism! And that amazing gameplay!


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 14, 2012)

Zelda has it's appeal and nostalgia factor (Loved Oracle of Ages! And didn't mind Ocarina of Time BUT HATED MAJORA'S MASK) But I'm going with Mortal Kombat simple because of how awesome some of the characters have become  (played the very first one back in the day)


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

One of these things is not like the other ones~


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

ps zelda is for baby faggots


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> ps zelda is for baby faggots



Look who's talking.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not that big a fan of the choices, but I have always wanted to try Zelda.

PLAY ZELDA FOR ME, LEYBIE ;n;


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Look who's talking.



hey

i'm not a baby


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2012)

Donkey Kong (Country).


----------



## Lobar (Feb 14, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> And didn't mind Ocarina of Time BUT HATED MAJORA'S MASK



what how


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 14, 2012)

Everyone knows Majora's Mask is the best in the series.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

There's people in this thread who haven't played any of these games??? How the fuck is that possible?? Did you grow up in piss poor families or something?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Everyone knows a link to the past is the best in the series.


fixed.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm picking Mario Brothers. Cause I know Mario could whoop Link, Liu Kang and Donkey Kong in a fight to the death :O


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 15, 2012)

I picked Mario Brothers its a classic game that is just fun to play.


----------



## Sar (Feb 15, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> I'm picking Mario Brothers. Cause I know Mario could whoop Link, Liu Kang and Donkey Kong in a fight to the death :O



What sorta smash bros. Are you playing? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> What sorta smash bros. Are you playing? :V



Must be Melee.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 15, 2012)

Melee is the only game I ever feel the need to play anymore.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 16, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> What sorta smash bros. Are you playing? :V


             Mugen >.>


----------



## veeno (Feb 16, 2012)

Mortal kombat.

I used to make people at the arcade cry because they could not beat me.


----------

